# costa brava campsites



## edgemoor (Jan 29, 2008)

we have booked ferry to bilbao which cost £1316 and are going to tour around Can anyone recormend any nice sites in costa brava area i have had a looked and for a family of 4 in august it costs about 50 euro a night WHICH IS A MASSIVE SHOCK 

There must be smaller sites that are better value 
KIND REGARDS CHRIS


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

I would recommend Camping Rifort in L'Estartit. 
Walking distance to beach and town.
Funfair across the road.
Swimming pool on site. 
Yummy chicken rotisserie take away across the road! (Sorry..I digress!)
Pitches mostly level,.......... not huge but got our car and caravan and awning on two years ago. RVs would probably find the 'roads' impossible! 
You may need to book for a week in high season but there is a discount.

http://www.campingrifort.com/2_0/

Hope this helps

Shirley


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's August and it will be packed and sites expensive..
You may even need to book..
Lots of sites along that coast, as suggested look at.
www.vayacamping.net that gives a good list.

Also there are some sites listed on here in the campsite directory BUT I think you need to subscribe to access it..


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry I am agast at the ferry cost let alone the campsite fees. surely if you came across via calais and drove down you could save a fortune.

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

cabby said:


> sorry I am agast at the ferry cost let alone the campsite fees. surely if you came across via calais and drove down you could save a fortune.
> 
> cabby


My thoughts as well but as the Guy said they have already booked I did'nt make a comment.. I have travelled down from Calais to Costa brava several times with my 2 grandkids (5&3).. It all makes part of the excitement of the journey..


----------

